# Long Neck Lamps



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

What's your definition of a long neck BR20 light bulb?
Seems some lighting suppliers call standard length bulbs, long neck.

However, if it's R30 lamps, there is a 1" difference.

Anyone run into this problem at the supply house ?


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Spark Master said:


> What's your definition of a long neck BR20 light bulb?
> Seems some lighting suppliers call standard length bulbs, long neck.
> 
> However, if it's an R30 lamps, there is a 1" difference.
> ...


Yup because every supply house different brands and are subject to the opinions of who's running them.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

The more I try to learn about lamps, the more I realize I will never be able to keep up.

Here is a chart that explains some.


http://www.bulborama.com/lightingreferenceglossary-13.html


----------

